# hoyt formula limb adapters



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i would like to hear the answer to this too


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not that I'm aware of. Although I have seen an adapter that allows you to use ILF limbs on a formula bow. 

Considering the history of slow Hoyt limbs, confirmed once again by the F3 limbs I am borrowing at the moment, I can't imagine why you would want to pursue Hoyt formula limbs for an ILF handle when there are already better options out there (W&W, Samick, SKY)

John


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Formula Limbs cannot be adapted to ILF risers with an adapter since the distance from the limb fork to the ILF fitting is longer than on ILF bows. To adapt the Formula limbs you would have to drill another hole for the ILF fitting, that would be closer to the limb fork. I don't know if that would be possible.

The other chance would be an adapter for the riser and I don't think that any manufacturer would do that. 

ILF limbs can be adapted to Formula risers, since you can bridge the missing part of the limb butt with an adapter.

Blacky


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Or, you could just get Border or SKY to build a set of limbs to fit the formula risers. I think that would be a sweet setup.

John


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

John,
I've shot Jim's limbs and a set of Korean limbs and they were nice set-ups. 
I was under the impression, that Hoyt had a patent on the Formula limbs, so those limbs may be a tricky thing if they have a patent. 

Blacky


----------



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

Patent or no patent....non-Hoyt formula limbs are be produced....I've got a pair myself.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Dan,

I'm not talking about a few sets being made. But I guess if someone started mass producing them and swamping the market with them, it would be alittle different.

Blacky


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

limbwalker just wondering why you keep cutting down the hoyt limbs... have you compared the f4 against the competitors limbs on the formula riser with same arrow and draw and weight and length to make a observation or are you eye balling speed in keeping all factors the same...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Classichunter, eyeballing speed? Really?

I just report the numbers I've seen. No more, no less. If Hoyt's limbs were historically better, then I would have been using them for years. They just simply aren't, and all you need is some objectivity and a chronograph to see for yourself. I've compared G3's and now F3's and they are just simply slower than most top limbs out there. And the G3's stacked pretty badly. At least the F3's seem to have fixed that issue.

I compared the F3 limbs at 72" with the same string and draw weight and arrow and brace height as my 72" bows with other limbs. The F3's were easily 3-5 fps. slower than my Samick Masters, SKY and W&W Inno Power limbs. I won't even compare them to the Border limbs because the difference in speed is just not really fair.

I know that with all the hype that surrounds the Formula bows, it seems hard to believe, but you really should get a few pairs of premium limbs from other manufacturers and test them yourself. It may just surprise you.

I really have no idea why Hoyt's limbs have not kept pace with the other major brands. Especially when their risers are so good. The Formula riser I shot the other day was superb. But numbers don't lie, and the limbs are just slow. Don't take it personally. Ask yourself this question though. If I were consistenly reporting weak performance from W&W or Samick limbs, would you be asking the same question?

John


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Blacky said:


> John,
> I was under the impression, that Hoyt had a patent on the Formula limbs, so those limbs may be a tricky thing if they have a patent.
> 
> Blacky


I don't believe that a seperate patent is required, the Formula limbs are basicly dovetail limbs with a greater distance between the cutout and the dovetail. Also, Hoyt has always licensed their design and I know that Border Bows makes Formula Limbs ( Hi Sid).

TAO


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

mk limbs with forumla fittings.

http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/d1147_MK_Korea.html


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

On the same site, info on an adapter for ILF to Formula: (I assume it could be used for other manufacturers' limbs.)
http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/d1203_Uukha.html


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just wondering again limbwalker the win win and other limbs where their top model limbs and you tested against the middle of the road g3 and f3 have you tried the top against the top models and same variables mentioned before .. just wondering if a g3 is going against a much more higher model limb and only 3-4 fps slower I`m impressed with the hoyt product for sure ... again go head to head apples with apples more like a fair test then.. and I `ve owned win win limbs and such and still personally shoot better with the hoyts it might just be me.. I do appreciate all the testing you do and result postings thanks for sure...


----------



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> you tested against the middle of the road g3 and f3...


f3's are not hoyt's middle of the road limbs....they're branded as their premium limbs. Don't get me wrong, I'm a hoyt fan and shoot and love the f3s. Just wanted to point that out though...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> just wondering again limbwalker the win win and other limbs where their top model limbs and you tested against the middle of the road g3 and f3 have you tried the top against the top models and same variables mentioned before .. just wondering if a g3 is going against a much more higher model limb and only 3-4 fps slower I`m impressed with the hoyt product for sure ... again go head to head apples with apples more like a fair test then.. and I `ve owned win win limbs and such and still personally shoot better with the hoyts it might just be me.. I do appreciate all the testing you do and result postings thanks for sure...


Classic, I can assure you that the tests were fair, because they were all bows I was considering using myself. My latest test was a Formula bow my brother James owns and offered to loan me for the next leg of the trials in April. It certainly shoots nice, and if the performance was equal to my Samick or SKY limbs I'd be very tempted to shoot it. But I am not really interested in giving away at least 5 fps. and having to use a 380 grain arrow when I can shoot a 356 grain arrow at 211 fps. with my SKY limbs, or a 370 grain arrow 307 fps. with my Samicks.

There is a good chance that one of the risers I'll take to CA will be my trusty 'ol Hoyt Axis. I'm thinking of taking that Formula riser too, but I'd have to have a better grip and set of limbs on it first.

John


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

i had someone ask me that question the other day about the adapters,and I'm waiting on a set of sky limbs from jim.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Someone pointed out my typo. Obviously, I don't get 307 fps. from my Samick limbs. I meant 207 fps. ha, ha.

John


----------



## Gotbentdoinker? (Mar 14, 2005)

I wanted to share these pictures with everyone.This is a design I had done when the FRX first came out. These are adapters to make any ILF fit in the FRX with out modification to limb or riser. The adapter system never hit the market due to high cost of manufacturing and very low demand. I had originally designed this part to be a cost reduction for the shooter. To be able to buy a formula riser without a large investment in limbs when the shooter probably already had a set or two of ILF limbs they already liked.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

could you use something like that to make a 25" riser into a 27" ?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bent, that's still a brilliant design.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

john this is for you , are the bamboo core limbs a better limb for indoors than say a foam core . and why thanks


----------



## Georgemay (May 27, 2008)

deadeyedickwc said:


> john this is for you , are the bamboo core limbs a better limb for indoors than say a foam core . and why thanks


deadeyedickwc,

I work a lot with experimental aircraft propellers. We have also foam core and wood core carbon fiber propellers. The main difference between those two is that wood core does takes part of the load while foam does not. Foam core relies only on the composite layers for strength. Since wood has natural ability to dampen vibration, propellers build around wood core are handling much better harmonic vibration. The same principle may apply to wood or bamboo core limbs. They may just dampen vibration faster. 

George


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I guess that explains why I've always preferred wood in my limbs over foam. Just feel better, and in some cases, stay together better (only failures I've ever seen in limbs have been foam cores, and they failed at the bond between the foam and carbon).

Deadeye, what's better is what's better for you. I am very fortunate in that I have a lot of good limbs to play with at the moment. I have W&W Inno Power, Samick Masters, SKY bamboo core, original SKY wood core, and Border wood core Hex-6 limbs. Believe me, I tested them all on each of the four risers I have to use (Axis, X-appeal, Luxor and Cartel Midas). The easy winning combination for me was the SKY limbs on the Luxor riser for my indoor arrows. It gave me a very stable and forgiving setup. Stable in the sense that it aimed and held well and forgiving in that even my poor shots still usually caught the 9 ring.

Given enough time, I could probably get a similiar setup to work with my foam core W&W limbs, but they are louder and don't feel quite as smooth, therefore I don't enjoy shooting them quite as much.

Not sure if that answers your question, but that's how I decided.

John


----------



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's an interesting adapter for those who might shoot uukha's...

http://www.uukha.com/en/adapt-en.php


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I guess that explains why I've always preferred wood in my limbs over foam. Just feel better, and in some cases, stay together better (only failures I've ever seen in limbs have been foam cores, and they failed at the bond between the foam and carbon).
> 
> Deadeye, what's better is what's better for you. I am very fortunate in that I have a lot of good limbs to play with at the moment. I have W&W Inno Power, Samick Masters, SKY bamboo core, original SKY wood core, and Border wood core Hex-6 limbs. Believe me, I tested them all on each of the four risers I have to use (Axis, X-appeal, Luxor and Cartel Midas). The easy winning combination for me was the SKY limbs on the Luxor riser for my indoor arrows. It gave me a very stable and forgiving setup. Stable in the sense that it aimed and held well and forgiving in that even my poor shots still usually caught the 9 ring.
> 
> ...


for your information, our synthetic cores are *not* foam. never have been and probably never will be.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting Sid. I didn't know that. What are they then?


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Gotbentdoinker? said:


> I wanted to share these pictures with everyone.This is a design I had done when the FRX first came out. These are adapters to make any ILF fit in the FRX with out modification to limb or riser. The adapter system never hit the market due to high cost of manufacturing and very low demand. I had originally designed this part to be a cost reduction for the shooter. To be able to buy a formula riser without a large investment in limbs when the shooter probably already had a set or two of ILF limbs they already liked.
> View attachment 1296194


I'd probably buy a pair if the cost was a hundred dollars or less.

Perhaps you could make these by subscription -- I'm guessing that setup costs might be less if you knew you that could make a run of 20 or so and already had the money in hand. Then you wouldn't be stuck with a pile of parts which might not sell.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd get a set in the $100-150 range too.

dvae


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks guys that explains a lot


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

PM sent to you with the bent Doinker....


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I was in the market for a 27" riser lately. Currently there is a good supply of second hand Formula RX risers, was thinking of getting one but because adapters like this were not available I went with a new Inno CXT instead.


----------



## xxravenslayerxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Ive been looking for these any chance you would sell a pair?


----------



## xxravenslayerxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Gotbentdoinker? said:


> I wanted to share these pictures with everyone.This is a design I had done when the FRX first came out. These are adapters to make any ILF fit in the FRX with out modification to limb or riser. The adapter system never hit the market due to high cost of manufacturing and very low demand. I had originally designed this part to be a cost reduction for the shooter. To be able to buy a formula riser without a large investment in limbs when the shooter probably already had a set or two of ILF limbs they already liked.
> View attachment 1296194


Are they for sale?


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

xxravenslayerxx said:


> Are they for sale?


I am also interested in buying a pair.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

The whole point of the paralever system is to reduce the limbs load and to make the limb more stable by extending out the dove tail. By using these adapters you're basically changing the entire geometry of the Formula riser and lossing all the benefits...


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting, I didn't know that they made the F3 in an ILF limb. Is the F4 available in a ILF limb? Hoyt's webpage says that the F4 is faster. If so, it would seem to be a better comparison if speed is the primary thing one is looking for. And depending on which of the other limb options (W&W, Samick, SKY), which one of those models are you comparing to if cost is thrown into the mix?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I didn't know that they made the F3 in an ILF limb


where are you seeing this?


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, I assumed since you are an ILF proponent, that you are using F3's on your ILF riser. My bad.

If that's the case, it would be interesting to know what the speeds are all things same between F7, F4, and F3. They are within 100 retail of each other.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

rharper said:


> If that's the case, it would be interesting to know what the speeds are all things same between F7, F4, and F3. They are within 100 retail of each other.


Both versions of F7 are noticeably faster than their correspondent F3/F4, but still fall far short of top (ILF) models from other companies. I've seen one pair of formula fitting MK Korea limbs and they were pretty fast, didn't have chrono with me then but I'd guess they are at least few fps faster than F7. They also make a very good budged level formula fitting limb.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting that the MK Korea brand is making formula fitting limbs. If they are the same folks who made the Samick Masters, then that would be one sweet combo.

John


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Story goes they are the 1s that made the Masters



limbwalker said:


> Interesting that the MK Korea brand is making formula fitting limbs. If they are the same folks who made the Samick Masters, then that would be one sweet combo.
> 
> John


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

x1440 said:


> The whole point of the paralever system is to reduce the limbs load and to make the limb more stable by extending out the dove tail. By using these adapters you're basically changing the entire geometry of the Formula riser and lossing all the benefits...


2 benefits that i see carrying over: lower deflex and an awesome looking riser


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

They are former employees of Samick afaik.

Looks like this in hands of Limbwalker's favourite archer: 

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Image/FITA_Photo_Gallery/OlympicGames/2012_OG/Day6/slides/da1_3769.jpg
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Image/FITA_Photo_Gallery/OlympicGames/2012_OG/Practice/slides/da1_2540.jpg

I have one set of "normal" MK Korea limbs of that particular model, and they pretty spectacular.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Zal, I can't believe I didn't catch that! 

Now I like the kid even more. But favorite? No, my favorite archer was on the field in London. They were all here in my JOAD club watching... 

John


----------

